
Ask HN: Give me one topic and in one month I'll present you a project - bobnarizes
Please share one topic, idea and I&#x27;ll do a project out of it. On August 18th I&#x27;ll post the project here as Show HN!
Since I only can do one project I&#x27;ll take the most ranked one.
Thanks!
======
gradschool
I'm not the OP, but I love this idea:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20477365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20477365)

There's no need to wait for the whole world to switch to a different email
protocol. In fact, it's better if not everyone does so that spammers aren't
incentivized to develop countermeasures. The use case is someone wanting to
publish a contact email address on his or her web page. Your project involves
writing some javascript code to do the proof of work in the sender's browser.
You don't even need any cryptological expertise to pull this off. The
javascript code can search at random for a token to be attached to the message
such that the sha256 sum of the message combined with the token ends with a
number of trailing zeros chosen by the receiver. More zeros mean more work.

The rest is just normal webdev stuff that can be as fancy or plain as you want
to make it. If you have time left over, a server side filter written in any
language you want to check the tokens would be nice.

